# Carolyn...



## dreamgal042 (Jun 23, 2004)

Ive always wondered...is the bunny on your avatar yours? the pic looks professionally done...


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks dreamgal042. :dude:

Yup! That's my baby. He's my Tucker. 
With the help of Pamnock and BunnyMommy, they took an Easter picture I had taken and made my Avatar. 

Thank you. 

I'll give him a Yogurt Drop from you.

-Carolyn


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jun 24, 2004)

Aww Carolyn Tucker is beautiful!!


----------



## dreamgal042 (Jun 24, 2004)

awwwwwwww tucker's sooooooo cute.

ivory wont eat her yogurt drops...and i have a whole box lol wonderingif they're good for either my hamsters or my guinea pig...hmm...*ponderponder*


----------



## dajeti2 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Carolyn, I love all your pictures of dearlittle Tucker. I would have to say your avatar is my favorite. He issuch a beauty.*

*Tina*


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 24, 2004)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> *Carolyn, I love all your pictures of dear little Tucker.I would have to say your avatar is my favorite. He is such a beauty.*
> 
> *Tina*




Wow Tina, Thanks!

* * * * * * * * * * * *

Dreamgal042, 

There's little Tucker wouldn't do for a Yogurt Drop. 

* * * * * * * * * * * * *

Vickie, 

Hope your and Daisy's babies are all doing well. I think of you often.

Thanks again folks!





-Carolyn


----------



## Loz n Ebony (Jun 24, 2004)

Omg dus tucker like yoguhrt drops!??!! Fidget would murder for them! he nearly ad my hand of f trying to get one off me!!


----------



## gjsara (Jun 25, 2004)

carolyn your avatar pic is great but i haventseen a lirge picture of tucker could you possibally post more picturesof tuckerplease!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pepper (Jun 25, 2004)

HI! Carolyn

I agree we need to see more pictures of your Lovely Tucker he is a beauty.


----------



## Cher (Jun 26, 2004)

YEAH........speaking of which, hows come we donthave any pictures of Tucker? hmmm me thinks you might be a tad ashamedof his shedding and you may think he is not so savy these days!

I BEG TO DIFFER..

come on Carolyn, dont make us beg *grin grin*

pwwwwwwwwwease???

Jade and Jezebel


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 26, 2004)

Mocha and Spice have something they would like to tell you all.

_They do not want Tucker pictures posted due to the fact that they donot want everyone to forget how cute and adorable they are. Tucker maycast a shadow over their lime-light and they are not happy with thethought. They have forbidden mom to look at his pictures._

What they don't know wont hurt them. I WANT MORE TUCKER AND FAUNA PICTURES!!


----------



## BunnyMommy (Jun 26, 2004)

*MyBunnyBoys wrote:*


> _They do not want Tucker pictures posted due to the factthat they do not want everyone to forget how cute and adorable theyare. Tucker may cast a shadow over their lime-light and they are nothappy with the thought. They have forbidden mom to look at hispictures._


----------



## gjsara (Jun 26, 2004)

Tucker pictures

Tucker pictures

Tucker pictures

Tucker pictures

Tucker pictures

Tucker pictures

Tucker pictures


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 26, 2004)

You guys absolutely crack me up! :dude:

I have a ton of pictures of my little mon, and will post a couple within the next day or two. 

Tucker's so glad you all are here to remind me who's Number 1.

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Jun 26, 2004)

What are Yogurt Drops and where can I buy them??Megan wont eat anything but hay and pellets (and the usual stuff sheshouldn't ) I've tried everything! She's so picky!


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 26, 2004)

Michelle,

If you PM me your mailing address, I will send you a box Yogurt Drops.I've noticed that they're made in New Jersey, USA, so you might not beable to get them. 

Tucker will do A N Y T H I N G to get one. I think Cher and I have gotten Jade & Jez pretty much addicted to them too.

They're small treats, that look a bit like a chocolate chip, butthey're made with yogurt and 'essential minerals'. Pardon me for amoment, Buck, but all my rabbits (Calbert, Missy, and Tucker), lovethem. Fauna won't touch them. She didn't know what hay, treats, or toyswere until the last month or so of her life. 

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Jun 26, 2004)

hmm...yeah I don't think I've ever seen themhere. I'll PM you and let my mom know theres some on the way, cuz Iwon't be here and she's gonna get them and be like "what the heck isthis?!" haha. 

I didn't know you had so many rabbits, I thought you only had lil Tucker Bucker


----------



## BunnyMommy (Jun 26, 2004)

MBLM, I don't know what it is about yogurt drops, but the bunnies go *crazy* over them.

Sherman will sell his dignity for raisins and craisins ... buthe'll do _*ANYTHING*_ for a yogurt drop. Even ifhe's pouting about something, when he hears that box rattling the lovecomes pouring through. lol!


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 26, 2004)

Michelle, 

I'll send them to you on Monday afternoon. I'll send only one boxbecause we don't know if Megan will go for them or not, but yes...byall means, tell your mom what's going on. 

I'm able to send 'rabbit treats: No Meat' through Customs to China, soI would imagine Canada would take them too, but will have to check thelaws.

I'm bunsitting for Buck Jones. I've got two of his rabbits here, and I've recently adopted a Holland Lop named Fauna.


-Carolyn


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Jun 26, 2004)

Alright, I'll be watching for them! just send itto "Megan the Bunny" haha. Then I'll know it's from you  Hopefullyshe likes them, she doesn't seem to like any treats except carpet andcardboard  She's a bad bun! lol. Thanks so much!!

I bet Tuckers having fun with all the friends around


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 26, 2004)

*Laughs at BunnyMommy* No Kidding!

* * * * * * * * *

Michelle, 

I've PMed you my return address so that you'll know they're from me when they arrive.

Don't bet your life savings on Tucker having fun with all his friends.He'd prefer being considered the Warden and being free while his'friends' stay in lock-up.

(And ya'll thought he was nice!)

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Jun 26, 2004)

hehe Tuckers an Angel what are you talkin' about? You may think he's locking them up and playing the warden, butreally, he's locking them up to keep them safe from evil doers  lol


----------



## BunnyMommy (Jun 26, 2004)

That's right, MBLM!


----------



## dreamgal042 (Jun 26, 2004)

Ivory doesnt know what a yogurt drop is...i putit in the food bowl, and when i come back and its not there, i assumeits been eaten. but when i see it on the bottom of the cage...


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 26, 2004)

MyBunnyLovesMe wrote:


> hehe Tuckers an Angel what are you talkin' about?  You maythink he's locking them up and playing the warden, but really, he'slocking them up to keep them safe from evil doers  lol




Oh, Brrrrrother!

* * * * * * * * *

dreamgal042,

Try hand feeding it to her. 

Then again, some rabbits don't like them.

-Carolyn


----------



## Cher (Jun 27, 2004)

"Then again, some rabbits dont like them" 

Then again, that is only because Carolyn the Yogurtdrop pusher hasntsent ya over any..................wink wink nudge nudge, say no more!*she secretly owns the company and her goal is to have us all be theproud owners of yogurt drop addicts* 

LOL

just teasing yaCarolyn---&gt;

YOUwould not believe the reaction I get out of your nieces for one lilyogurt drop..all I have to do is shake the box and they scramble fromwherever they may be to their respective cages, sometimes they are sooooverly excited they dont even make it into the right cage, and knockeach other trying to get to the right one! 

I loved the part about Sherman selling his dignity for craisins orraisins...since I can seeit

BM I love Sherman stories...

Cher, Jezebel and Jade


----------



## dreamgal042 (Jun 27, 2004)

I have tried feeding it to him...(gotta get usedto the male pronoun =\) he just ran away to either sniff my foot orchew on wires..*gasp* he took it...now he's giving me a look like 'hey,you coulda told me those things were food'...are they just treats? ordo they have nutritional value? *cant speak back-of-the-box yet*


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 27, 2004)

Michelle,

Tried the small petstore I go to to get Yogurt Drops and they're out.They expect a shipment in this week. Let's wait until you're back homeand you can give them to Megan. I just caught up on the fact that bythe time they'll get there, you'll be gone. Not having you there to seeit just isn't as much fun.

* * * * * * * * *

Hi Cher,

I should own stock in the Yogurt Drops! I'm done though. After I sendout to MBLM, that's it. I have to stop. I just get a kick out ofhearing the reactions of the bunnies -- especially my babies in China.

* * * * * * * * * *

dreamgal042,

Did your little one eat the Yogurt Drop or just look at you like and leave it alone?


* * * * * * * * * *

BunnyMommy,

I can't believe Sherman would give up his dignity for anything. 

Then again, maybe I can if you're talking food.


-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (Jun 27, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> BunnyMommy,
> 
> I can't believe Sherman would give up his dignity for anything.
> 
> ...


----------



## dreamgal042 (Jun 27, 2004)

he ate it...but then i tried to give him anotheronea little later and he looked at me like i wascrazy...didnt take it, just sniffed it and hopped away.


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jun 27, 2004)

*dreamgal042 wrote:*


> he ate it...but then i tried to give him anotheronea little later and he looked at me like i wascrazy...didnt take it, just sniffed it and hopped away.




A bunny that refused ayogurt drop - It must be a first .Daisy would bite my arm of if there was ayogurtdropin my hand


----------



## dreamgal042 (Jun 27, 2004)

so anyway, Carolyn..

WHEN ARE WE GONNA SEE PICTURES OF YOUR BUNNIES?!?!? only one I think ive seen is that one on your avatar...


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 27, 2004)

*laughs* Dreamgal042,

I'm not at the computer that has the pictures. I'll do it tomorrow. I just have to get MBLM and/or BunnyMommy to 

1) help me to figure out what size I should shrink them down to ifthey're on a Picture Disk because when I open them up, they're huge. 

and 

2) I don't know how to post more than one picture at a time on one reply.

I'll definitely try to get it done tomorrow.

-Carolyn


----------



## dreamgal042 (Jun 27, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> I'll do it tomorrow.
> -Carolyn




*mumbles* procrastinator


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 28, 2004)

Trying this out...

If it works, it's Tucker.


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## Carolyn (Jun 28, 2004)

Testing


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jun 28, 2004)

That one in the 'Timber hide away' is cracking meup - he looks very 'serious' as if to say ' I wish one would leave mealone, one is trying to sleep' LOL. Just wanna pick him up and sqeezehim!!


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 28, 2004)

Vickie, 

That one was taken when I was having my apartment painted.That was the look he was giving the painters all day. "GetOut!" 

-Carolyn


----------



## dreamgal042 (Jun 28, 2004)

awwwwwwwww he's adorabubble!!!


----------



## Cher (Jun 29, 2004)

He has such different looks in those two pic's-Ilove the second one, justsuites his personality to a T whenyou read about him giving that look all day for thepainters.

When is he visiting Carolyn?

hehe

Cher


----------



## Foofy (Jun 29, 2004)

Tucker looks so cute!What a sweetieHave you any more pictures? Would love to see them.


----------



## BunnyMommy (Jun 29, 2004)

Tucker in the flower box is the mostbeautiful one I've seen of him yet, but this one is my absolutefavorite hands down:







Oh, how I love that Tucker!!!


----------



## pamnock (Jun 29, 2004)

"Tucker in the Box" is too cute!



Pam


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 29, 2004)

lol! I swear Tucker Buckerhas a smuglittle grin on his face in that picture! He's totally saying, "ya, I'mthe King of this castle."


----------



## BunnyMommy (Jun 29, 2004)

He looks to me like he's saying (in a dramatic movie voice a la "Cold Creek Manor"):

*"GET OUT OF MY HOUSE!!!!!!!!!" *


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Jun 29, 2004)

how cute!!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 29, 2004)

*"GET OUT OF MY HOUSE!!!!!!!!!" *

That's _exactly_ what he's saying, BunnyMommy. 

Glad you all can read him so well. 

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 29, 2004)

I don't know BunnyMommy, he looks happy, lol, not quite like he's yelling at anyone.


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 29, 2004)

He wasn't happy when I took that picture of himin the box. He was giving the painters in my house that lookand the caption would've been exactly what BunnyMommy said. 

Subtle little tyke, isn't he?! Smug was a perfect description for his attitude that day!



-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 29, 2004)

lol! Now it makes sense. Yup, maybe it is that "GET OUT OF MY HOUSE!" look! lol.


----------



## BunnyMommy (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh, he "aint" happy, MyBunnyBoys. He ain't happy _at_ _all_. BOL! 

That's Tucks' "somehow, some way, some day I'm going to get youall back"look.


----------



## carrots (Jun 29, 2004)

Love the picture of Tucker, what a face


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 29, 2004)

Watch out Carolyn, he's plotting.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 29, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *Hi! Carolyn

Your Tucker is so cute,but that look he needs a personalityadjustment(laughs).I like that hide away house you have for him.I hadone of them for Pepper,but he didn't like it,so I had to take it backto the store and get my money back.My Pepper is fussy .


----------



## gjsara (Jul 2, 2004)

we came we saw and we laughed but the hungrycrowds have not been satisfied we need more pictures more laughs morefunny stories . we demand these in the most polite sence 

*laughs histarically*

pwesse more pictures


----------



## Pepper (Aug 14, 2004)

This is a picture of Pepper,it was taken a while ago.But I wanted to post more pictures of him.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 14, 2004)

gjsara,

I'll get more film for my camera. I'll do that today. What a doll youare for asking for more pictures of my Monster-Boy. MyBunnyBoys also isasking for more pictures of my little princess Fauna. Now that they'reout together, I've had some great opportunities for pictures but justhaven't gotten around to getting film. 

* * * * * * * * * * *

Hi Pepper,

You can put a stamp on Pepper and send him right on over to me. What alittle angel he is. That's a Great Picture! He looks so perfect againstthe beautiful blue sky. Did you take that photo? I'm sure that ourlittle Star could easily be chosen as Pet of the Day again. 

Keep up the good work! :dude: I do hope to see more pictures of our little love. 

I'm still so happy that you rescued the other little bunny from your Aunt's place. You, My Friend, have a heart of Gold.

 

-Carolyn


----------



## Pepper (Aug 14, 2004)

Hi! Carloyn

No we didn't take the picture of Pepper,it was taken at Petsmart at the same time this picture was taken.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 14, 2004)

There is a littleTucker/Pepper look-a-like up for adoption at the feed store right now.I'm very tempted, but I know you all said it's very difficult for twofemales to bond. I'm going to bring Elf with me the next time I go downthere, just to see initial reactions through the cage bars. One of theowners rescues every bun she sees in the paper as a giveaway. She has 8at home right now, so she can't take this one too. She's smoky blackwith that little white smudge on her nose. Too too cute.


----------



## panacrent (Aug 14, 2004)

i thought i remebered hearing that two does were easiest to bond, followed by doe and buck, followed by two bucks.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 14, 2004)

Ok, Pepper, 

What other pictures of Pepper are you hoarding over there?

Fess up and post 'em.

* * * * * * * * * * *

ElfMommy, 

Just the thought of you getting another bun is fun. Do keep us postedhow 'the meeting' goes with each. You might check out the RabbitReferences post as in there, there's a website named for bondingbunnies. Couldn't hurt to glance through it. 



-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones (Aug 14, 2004)

Most commonly buck to doe, doe to doe, buck to buck, in that descending order of probable success.

As per Carolyn's suggestion, try http://www.mybunnies.com/bonding.htm

Buck


----------



## panacrent (Aug 14, 2004)

whoops.... oh well. thanks buck for setting me straight.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 15, 2004)

I did read thatonce in the past, when it was posted for someone else. I am still verymuch considering the second bun. I can't go today because they'reclosed on Sundays, but I might make my way over there sometime thisweek. They're pretty great people. They might even let me take her on atrial basis until I see if they will bond or not. 

Although they're nice people, I do feelsorry for her. When I opened the cage and took her out, the one womanrunning the shop said she didn't think she'd been out of her cage inmonths. Needless to say, the rabbit is a lil pudge at this point.Although she asked, she didn't get an answer when she asked the girlwho got her, how much it would cost me to adopt her. She did think thatit was a boy at first (until she got on the phone to the other girl).She also thinks they are adopting outthe cage with the bun.

Lots of unanswered questions in this lil scenario, but who knows.


----------



## Buck Jones (Aug 15, 2004)

Local rescue shelter permits us to "foster" buns temporarily to see ifthey may bond with our crew. If so, we pay the fee andadopt. If not, the buns go back to the shelter and no realharm done. I suspect this is not common, but we have a good"history" with the shelter that goes back years. In any case,no matter whom you plan to adopt from, doesn't hurt to ask.All they can say is ," No." If, "Yes," you know you will notbe stuck with a bunny who won't bond with yours.

Buck


----------



## Pepper (Aug 15, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Ok, Pepper,
> 
> What other pictures of Pepper are you hoarding over there?
> 
> ...


What other pictures are you talking about?I did try topost some pictures of Pepper,but it wouldn't let me do it,it keeptelling invalid extensions,what ever that means,and I kept resizingthem and it still wouldn't let me post them.So,I give up,after resizingthem many times.I was wondering are you good at resizing pictures toget them to post on here?If you are can you give me some ideas,so I canget them pictures posted on here.I was also wondering about posting avideo of Pepper on here of Pepper,I did try to post it on here and Icouldn't get it posted on here.We had used our digital camerafor the video,because it has the quicktime player mode on thecamera,for the video and then we put it on our computer as thequicktime player video.Any ideas on this also?


----------



## darlenenicole (Aug 15, 2004)

mybunnylovesme.......try raisins or even raw sunflower seeds..my rabbits love both of those!!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 16, 2004)

*Pepper wrote: *


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ok, Pepper,
> ...




Hi Pepper, 

The extensions that the board allows is on the left hand side of theBrowse button at the bottom of the screen. MyBunnyBoys canhelp with video information. As far as the resizing ofpictures, I do that in MSWord Photo Editor. Some folks likephotobucket.com You might wish to check out the Pictures andAvatars post again. I'll pull it up. I know thatBunnyMommy did comment on that directly. 





-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 16, 2004)

I upload videos towww.EZarchive.com, it's easy andwas the only site I could find that actually allowed me to upload .AVIfiles. As for pictures, I suggest uploading them towww.photobucket.com and thenposting the link to the picture, that way you don't need to resize(make sure the pictures are JPG or JPEG files).


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 16, 2004)

ThanksMyBunnyBoys!



-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 16, 2004)

Almost there, Pepper!! 

-Carolyn


----------



## Pepper (Aug 16, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Almost there, Pepper!!
> 
> -Carolyn


I'm trying here to get it to work.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 16, 2004)

That's fine. Keep trying. You're getting very close. I'll delete what is an empty post.

GOOD LUCK!

I'm proud of you for trying it and notquitting.



Thanks.

-Carolyn


----------



## Pepper (Aug 16, 2004)

.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 17, 2004)

I don't see it.

Can you email me the picture, Pepper and I'll see what I can do and then do a step-by-step instruction for you?

-Carolyn


----------



## Pepper (Aug 17, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> I don't see it.
> 
> Can you email me the picture, Pepper and I'll see what I can do and then do a step-by-step instruction for you?
> 
> -Carolyn


I did email you so just now look for it in your email.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 17, 2004)

Try sending it again, Pepper.

I haven't gotten it. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Pepper (Aug 17, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Try sending it again, Pepper.
> 
> I haven't gotten it.
> 
> -Carolyn


Guess what Carlolyn,I got a message back telling me the email Isent to you with Pepper's video was to big of afile to send,it went over the size of my email space that I'm allowedto send in space size.Sorry,You couldn't get it.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 17, 2004)

Send me just the picture, Pepper. I doubt that a video would get through to either address.

-Carolyn


----------



## Pepper (Aug 17, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Sendme just the picture, Pepper. I doubt that a video would getthrough to either address.
> 
> -Carolyn


I did send you the picture,just now.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 17, 2004)

Got it, Pepper! Try this:

Pull picture up on your screen. 

Go to *Edit*, then *Copy*. (If you can't copy itfrom edit, right click on the picture and you'll see the copy featurethere. Highlight it.)

Then, Go back to your *Programs menu*. Go to *Microsoft Office Tools*

Then *Microsoft Photo Editor. *A blank screen will openup. Go up to *Edit* andclick on*Paste New Image. *You should see the imageappear on the screen. 

Go over to *Image*, then *Resize*, and a little box will comeup with the Width/Height/Units, etc. Click on *Units*and make sure it's selected as *Pixels*. 

Go up to the *Width* and type in *700*. It will automatically change the Height as well.

Go to *File*, then *Save As,* and pick a place either on your*Desktop* or your *C:/drive* or wherever you'll findit. *Name it* under file name. Make sure the*extension* box under it is *JPEG*. Then say*Okay*.

Come into the forum to this post, and go down to the *browse*button on the bottom, the* Look In* file comesup. If you saved it in your *desktop*, highlight it anddouble click on it. (If you saved it in C:/drive highlightthe *C:/* and double click.) You should see the filename (Example Pepper.jpeg) in there. Double click on*filename*, and you'll seethe address appear in theAttachment box on the forum. 

Press *send*, then go back and make sure it's there.

Give it a shot. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Pepper (Aug 17, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Got it, Pepper! Try this:
> 
> Pull picture up on your screen.
> 
> ...


Hi! Carolyn

I did go to Mircosoft office tools,but my doesn't have the mircosoft photo editor listed.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 17, 2004)

Bummer! That's the only way I know how to do it. I'm not familiar with photoshop. 

-Carolyn


----------



## panacrent (Aug 17, 2004)

if you go to download.com and search PC softwarefor 'photo editor' you should be able to download one of the many freeprograms that is listed on that website. it is a very great websitewhen you need some software that you dont need to buy.

i use Irfan View, and would recommend it if you can't decide from allthe choices. i think that download.com has ratings from users that gotthe program, so you'll know if its not worth bothering with.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks for the note to Pepper, Panacrent. 

I hope it's of some help to her.

-Carolyn


----------



## CuddlesMom (May 5, 2006)

Help! I dl a video of my bun on ezarchive.combut i cant find the video does anyone use this site for videos andwhere does the video go after you dl it? I thouhgt it goes back to myemail


----------

